# [solved] Thunderbird: Open link in new tab

## Necoro

Ich hätte da eine einfache Frage, auf die ich aber irgendwie keine Antwort finde:

Momentan öffnet mein Thunderbird eine Seite im aktuellen FF-Tab, wenn man einen Link klickt. Das ist aber unschön -- weiß jemand, wie man denen beibringen kann, doch bitte einen extra Tab zu benutzen?

Die meisten Google-Treffer meinen leider, FF tue das automatisch, bzw man muss ein Punkt unter "Preferences" setzen. Die Treffer sind aber auch alle älter als die Steinkohle und der Preferences-Punkt wurde scheinbar auch bereits entfernt in FF  :Sad: 

Momentan vorhandene Plugins

Adblock Plus

Element Hiding Helper für Adblock Plus

BugMeNot

FireFTP

Fission

Linkification

QuickProxy

RefControl

Update Scanner

Vimperator

Wikipedia Lookup Add-on

OptimizeGoogle

Last tab close button

----------

## XMath

Hi,

ich habe die prefs.js angepasst:

```
user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.ftp", "/usr/bin/openlink.sh");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/usr/bin/openlink.sh");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.https", "/usr/bin/openlink.sh");

```

Und openlink.sh hat folgenden Inhalt:

```
#!/bin/sh

MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME="/usr/lib64/xulrunner"

url="$1"

if [ ! "$url" ]; then

        url="about:blank"

fi

if [ $(pidof "firefox") ]; then

        $MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME/mozilla-xremote-client -a firefox openURL\("$url",new-tab\)

        exit 0

else

        echo "No FF found! URL= " $url

        /usr/bin/firefox $url 

        echo "Started FF"

        exit 0

fi
```

Vielleicht hilft dir das.

----------

## Necoro

Das ist ne Idee. Aber das muss doch irgendwie einfacher gehen  :Shocked: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Die Erweiterung "Tab Mix Plus" bietet dir "Open links from other applications in new tab"

----------

## Necoro

Ok - die Extension ist mir ein wenig zu heavy... aber ich hab mir gerade mal den Pidgin-Quellcode angeschaut (weil es da immer funktioniert hatte), und das funktioniert so ähnlich wie XMath' Ansatz. Das werde ich denn auch mal so implementieren  :Smile: 

@XMath: Deinen Ansatz kann man wohl vereinfachen zu:

```
#!/bin/sh

url=${1:-"about:blank"}

firefox -a firefox -remote "openURL($url,new-tab)" || firefox "$url"
```

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Also bei mir geht das ohne das ich irgendwas machen musste.

Normal macht er die in nem neuen Fenster auf. Wenn ich dann in Firefox den Hacken bei "Tabs -> Statt neuem Fenster neuen Tab verwenden" setze macht er das in nem neuen Tab auf.

Sebastian

----------

